# Finally made my first video...



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry dude after 40 seconds and you were still sitting on the lift I turned it off. Edit that shit out.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

ETM said:


> Sorry dude after 40 seconds and you were still sitting on the lift I turned it off. Edit that shit out.


yea i prob shoulda waited to post it til i got all the kinks out.  i even sped it up to 400%. adobe premiere sucks


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I watched it.

Oh man, this is gonna get ugly.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You can honestly make decent vids with Windows Movie Maker, nothing fancy but it's all there.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

ETM said:


> Sorry dude after 40 seconds and you were still sitting on the lift I turned it off. Edit that shit out.


thanks for the input. i don't mind the criticism on the video editing b/c I honestly have no idea what i was doing. first time doing any editing. Didn't help that i was high as fuck when i made it either. Learned to make the scene go lil longer b/c the transitions will cut into it and lose part of the action

I was only hoping to not get bashed on my riding skills.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

You can also use sony vegas


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> Didn't help that i was high as fuck when i made it either


From all the video editors that I know, This is the only way to go about it.

Also I know its not cheap but Final cut pro rocks!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I hate it when the rider following me sucks. :laugh: I generally blame them too


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Is the link coming back?


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Got me all excited to watch a video and it wasn't here. Lol. It's probably better than my videos so no bashing on your skills here. Is Final Cut really that good?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> You can honestly make decent vids with Windows Movie Maker, nothing fancy but it's all there.


+1 I use it and it works fine, though I tend to avoid the transitions and just have it run like a clip sequence on a sports network or something. Little 3-5 second clips of turns, jumps, etc. 

One of these days I want to mount the contour to the bottom of my shotgun when I go trapshooting. Would love to see if I am ahead/behind/above/below the targets when I'm missing. Although I think the lens is far too wide angle for that, I probably wouldn't even see the bird!

Oh yeah, my favorite clips is with a chase boarder. I mount my camera to my head and follow my GF around for a couple runs. When she's got it mounted to her head I blast by her and shout obscenities.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Oh yeah, my favorite clips is with a chase boarder. I mount my camera to my head and follow my GF around for a couple runs. When she's got it mounted to her head I blast by her and shout obscenities.


You sleep on the couch a lot, don't you... :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> You sleep on the couch a lot, don't you... :laugh:


Between my frequent gawking at the neighbours girlfriends, and constantly telling her she's just like her mother... Yes :laugh:


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

WhistlerBound said:


> Is the link coming back?


not sure. people are pretty brutal on here. I'm not a pro rider and i'm not a pro editor just having fun and forecast wasn't looking good on my video...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> not sure. people are pretty brutal on here. I'm not a pro rider and i'm not a pro editor just having fun and forecast wasn't looking good on my video...


If you spend some time cleaning your footage (which is fun in it's own right because you learn new skills) and give us something in watchable format, you will probably get decent responses.

It's like going to a restaurant and expecting fettuccine alfredo, and they serve you dry noodles. You can't expect people to watch and enjoy unedited footage.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> not sure. people are pretty brutal on here. I'm not a pro rider and i'm not a pro editor just having fun and forecast wasn't looking good on my video...


Well that's a bummer. I was in the mood for a vid. You had humility going for you so I don't think it would have been a brutal thread. Had you come in talking shiz and then posted something awful...well, yeah. haha


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

surferbum21 said:


> not sure. people are pretty brutal on here. I'm not a pro rider and i'm not a pro editor just having fun and forecast wasn't looking good on my video...


my vids are mediocre at best and no one cares, its just fun to see some snow sometimes. also, pow videos are better than park usually.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

alright some of you guys talked me back into it. i did edit it some more and reduced the lift ride and fixed some of the transitions. i'm waiting for it to format and then will load again tonight. Just getting in the habit of actually using the gopro was probably the hardest part. then when i'd actually remember to take it and use it the battery would be dead. missed a lot of good footage but next year I'm going to have 2 or 3 going.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> alright some of you guys talked me back into it. i did edit it some more and reduced the lift ride and fixed some of the transitions. i'm waiting for it to format and then will load again tonight. Just getting in the habit of actually using the gopro was probably the hardest part. then when i'd actually remember to take it and use it the battery would be dead. missed a lot of good footage but next year I'm going to have 2 or 3 going.


With my contour I turned it on at the start of every run, and stopped it while taking a breather. Pretty easy to flip on and off and get used to. However I found that in a day of riding there was very little that would actually count as clip worthy footage.  Most of it just looks like you're going much slower than it feels, and because I tend to carve in short quick transitions my head tends to stay in the same place while my board and lower body are carving. The video's look like I just cruise straight down the hill!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

surferbum21 said:


> alright some of you guys talked me back into it.


Great stuff.

I think you will find that each video will get better and better as you learn. In the beginning most people go crazy with the library of transitions available in most video editing applications, which is distracting, but gradually their focus moves to the content, which is what it's really all about.



poutanen said:


> With my contour I turned it on at the start of every run, and stopped it while taking a breather. Pretty easy to flip on and off and get used to. However I found that in a day of riding there was very little that would actually count as clip worthy footage.  Most of it just looks like you're going much slower than it feels, and because I tend to carve in short quick transitions my head tends to stay in the same place while my board and lower body are carving. The video's look like I just cruise straight down the hill!


The video always looks slower than it felt at the time, particularly with a helmet mounted camera. A helmet mount is good as a follow cam, if you're close enough, but it's doesn't really convey your own perspective in a particularly interesting or accurate way. This year I'm going to try a pole mount with my Contour for a bit of variety. There are some pretty good examples of the different perspectives you can get on YouTube and Vimeo.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

poutanen said:


> With my contour I turned it on at the start of every run, and stopped it while taking a breather. Pretty easy to flip on and off and get used to. However I found that in a day of riding there was very little that would actually count as clip worthy footage.  Most of it just looks like you're going much slower than it feels, and because I tend to carve in short quick transitions my head tends to stay in the same place while my board and lower body are carving. The video's look like I just cruise straight down the hill!


Yeah, I've posted a couple of videos and the most I've done is edited out some standing-around time in the tree-run vid. Doesn't get any more spartan than that!


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

okay everyone here it is! sorry it took me so long but that adobe premiere sucks major ballsack. I did the trial on vegas movie studio and it rocks. way easier to move around (i.e. 2 hours for same video it took 8 hours to make in adobe). 

I am open to criticism but please don't be too harsh. First video edit. Also open to criticism on my riding but please keep in mind this was my first year in park and started season 12 weeks from a broken fibula. 

Rock Louie Promo2 - YouTube

Rock Louie Promo2 - YouTube

<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/K95-z3Os6lY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

also, Rock Louie is my buddy's clothing company that is growing each year. Thunder Armor is my venture i started along side him (OKC thunder basketball shirts) and Core Extreme Sports is another buddies skate shop where I pick up all my gear


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

congrats buddy, you just made me ache for another trip to the park......dammit. 


Riding looked pretty good! You don't need to justify your riding saying how you aren't pro and how you got hurt yada yada, it still looked pretty cool! To make those tricks you had in the vid look better, in my opinion, is to "clean them up" and be more solid on the feature. Ya know? Looked locked in on it and not like you are just trying to make it to the end. But other than that it looked good. As far as the video goes i always try my best to really get the video in sync with the music. Both with the cuts and shot changes to the pace and tone of how the section of video is going. For park edits usually sharp jump transitions work good because you are usually showing one trick at a time and are hoping from clip to clip. So you don't want to take a bunch of time on the transition if the clip it self is only 3-4 seconds long. The spot where you are bobbing your head at 1:34...IMO unnecessary and looks a tad ridiculous. It doesn't add much to the vid and it almost just something the watcher has to sit though and wait for the rest of the vid to continue. Those are just things I noticed that are my opinions. Over all I think the edit looked good and riding looked good too! Nice work!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the video.

I'm pretty much with the OP, although I haven't watched the video with sound yet.

I'll mention a couple of other things:

Personally, I missed the pole camera shots from the first video - this may or may not fit with what you are trying to achieve this time around, but you might want to think about it for the next one (in the park, through the trees, pow, etc). You can get great footage from in front, the side, behind and above.
Remember that when using a helmet cam your head is a camera platform - shaking your head and looking down can be disorienting in video, particularly if you speed it up and/or combine the two. I noticed it a couple of times in the video.

To add to IF's post, work backwards from the beat of the music and try to get the right sequence of clips to match. Sync the pop, stomp and cuts with the beat. Dissolves convey a sense of passing time, like between two days or different runs. They can work between features in the park too but may be a bit "soft" for the music.

I look forward to the next one.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Unsurprisingly, it was even better with sound.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> congrats buddy, you just made me ache for another trip to the park......dammit.
> 
> 
> Riding looked pretty good! You don't need to justify your riding saying how you aren't pro and how you got hurt yada yada, it still looked pretty cool! To make those tricks you had in the vid look better, in my opinion, is to "clean them up" and be more solid on the feature. Ya know? Looked locked in on it and not like you are just trying to make it to the end. But other than that it looked good. As far as the video goes i always try my best to really get the video in sync with the music. Both with the cuts and shot changes to the pace and tone of how the section of video is going. For park edits usually sharp jump transitions work good because you are usually showing one trick at a time and are hoping from clip to clip. So you don't want to take a bunch of time on the transition if the clip it self is only 3-4 seconds long. The spot where you are bobbing your head at 1:34...IMO unnecessary and looks a tad ridiculous. It doesn't add much to the vid and it almost just something the watcher has to sit though and wait for the rest of the vid to continue. Those are just things I noticed that are my opinions. Over all I think the edit looked good and riding looked good too! Nice work!


ha i know right. i'm already counting down the days and already have my season pass in hand. it's my last oorah b/c we'll have a kid next year. I got 28 days in last season and wanting to break 30 this year b/c after that for a few years i'll be lucky to get 5.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

WhistlerBound said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> I'm pretty much with the OP, although I haven't watched the video with sound yet.
> 
> ...


yea this season was really learning how to work the camera angles, etc. the helmet cam is only good on a few things and finally picked up a lost pole on the last day of the season. I def like how that worked out following a rider with and never got around to holding it with facing me. I was at the mercy of my friends who aren't very good at riding let alone riding and filming at same time. i was lucky to even get this stuff as they missed a lot of my bigger stuff.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

I liked when you were drinking on the lift. Did that happen to be a blue ribbon?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

WVrider84 said:


> I liked when you were drinking on the lift. Did that happen to be a blue ribbon?


oh yea good ol red white and blue.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------

